

Dragons, Memory and Navigating the Globe Using Only Your Wits - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/dragons-memory--navigating-the-globe-using-only-your-wits

======
BrandonMarc
It's impressive what they accomplished, even without technology (and by
"technology" I include astrolabes and sextants, which have generally fallen
out of common use).

Speaking of astrolabes & sextants, I recently read that higher-education
120-300 years ago featured "spherical trigonometry" as a course many students
took ... because that was a core skill to navigate or even understand
different locations / etc. Nowadays, the knowledge is there to be learned, but
it's not commonly taught.

